# Help with old sloppy styles



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

rappyrider said:


> Okay, so when i first started like two years i ago, my friend who also had just started setup all my bindings and everything. yes i know that was a bad idea. anyways, he had my setup had the bindings to close together and like both positive degrees for bindings. but this year i got my new rome board and bindings and setup everything how i liked it, widened my stance and put my bindings ina duct position. and this year i know i have gotten better obviously, but i feel my riding stlye is super sloppy. like when i hit just 10 - 15 foot kickers i like flail my arms everywhere and with carving i still hold my like right arm straight out for some reason. then with boxes and rails i hold my arms just straight out completely. this could or couldnt be from my previous setup but im just looking for pointers thatll help my get a better riding style, especially stop flailing my arms around.


nothing really to say except try to keep them glued to your sides. on jumps most people flail because they take off without perfect balance. to take off with perfect balance you need to be flat based, arms to your side, knees bent. for now you don't even have to think about popping or ollieing off the lip, just concentrate on keeping that position held while you're in the air. on boxes it's not a bad practice to hold your arms out and up, but only if they are parallel with your board, if you hold them straight out perpendicular this is throwing of your balance.

i can imagine that you ride with fairly straight legged as well. this has been my toughest part to get over because of my rather informal training at the sport. keep your knees bent, arms loosely hanging down and you'll be ok.


----------



## rappyrider (Jan 18, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> nothing really to say except try to keep them glued to your sides. on jumps most people flail because they take off without perfect balance. to take off with perfect balance you need to be flat based, arms to your side, knees bent. for now you don't even have to think about popping or ollieing off the lip, just concentrate on keeping that position held while you're in the air. on boxes it's not a bad practice to hold your arms out and up, but only if they are parallel with your board, if you hold them straight out perpendicular this is throwing of your balance.
> 
> i can imagine that you ride with fairly straight legged as well. this has been my toughest part to get over because of my rather informal training at the sport. keep your knees bent, arms loosely hanging down and you'll be ok.


Yeah, when I had first started hitting jibs or even anything at all my knees were almost perfectly straight up. But, when I widened my stance I gotten alot better since then with that. When I hit boxes and especially a rail i just keep then perfectly side to side. it's not when im 50-50ing but when i do boardslides especially frontside they go out. and then with jumps i bend my knees fine but when i come up to the jump i carve a couple feet over heelside. does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

a big tip that worked for me was bend your knees and not your waist. i
used to bend at the waist but noticed it would throw my balance. just takes practice to get comfortable. i'm sure if you keep throwing it, you'll have them down in no time. as for your arms, when you pop off the lip bring up your knees grab indy and ride it out clean. the grab or attempt to grab will help you keep calm. remember to bring the board up to you rather than you reaching down for it. if you miss the grab its ok, don't force a grab or you could throw yourself off balance. the pop should help bring your board should pop up to you easier.

hopefully no more rolling down the windows...
YouTube - ROLLIN' DOWN THE WINDOWS!!!!


----------



## rappyrider (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay thanks dude. and for pops and ollies am I suppose to start off with weight forward and before i hit the jump put my weight back then have my weight even out while in the air?


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

rappyrider said:


> Okay thanks dude. and for pops and ollies am I suppose to start off with weight forward and before i hit the jump put my weight back then have my weight even out while in the air?


you can effectively pop (jump) off both feet evenly when your front binding is coming off the lip. an ollie is great but isn't necessary (it might throw you more off balance). just start off with jumping off both feet. remember start small and then step it up. might help you progress a bit easier.

best of luck.

ps: if you haven't, i would suggest to invest in protective gear. i personally use a helmet, knee pads (volleyball knee pads work fine and are cheaper) and wrist guards. i'm thinking of investing in some impact shorts as well.


----------



## rappyrider (Jan 18, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> ps: if you haven't, i would suggest to invest in protective gear. i personally use a helmet, knee pads (volleyball knee pads work fine and are cheaper) and wrist guards. i'm thinking of investing in some impact shorts as well.


I have a helmet right now I might look into some knee pads though, and I'll definitely try to work on my jumps before stepping up to ollies thanks.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

rappyrider said:


> I have a helmet right now I might look into some knee pads though, and I'll definitely try to work on my jumps before stepping up to ollies thanks.


knee pads and wrist guards are life savers, coming from a guy who works full time and can't risk getting too hurt. make sure the knee pads are comfy before buying them. also practicing ollies while riding down the mountain is always good practice.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

rappyrider said:


> Okay, so when i first started like two years i ago, my friend who also had just started setup all my bindings and everything. yes i know that was a bad idea. anyways, he had my setup had the bindings to close together and like both positive degrees for bindings. but this year i got my new rome board and bindings and setup everything how i liked it, widened my stance and put my bindings ina duct position. and this year i know i have gotten better obviously, but i feel my riding stlye is super sloppy. like when i hit just 10 - 15 foot kickers i like flail my arms everywhere and with carving i still hold my like right arm straight out for some reason. then with boxes and rails i hold my arms just straight out completely. this could or couldnt be from my previous setup but im just looking for pointers thatll help my get a better riding style, especially stop flailing my arms around.


(just because I have a lot to say about everything)

Just keep hitting them jumpers and boxes over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. It takes understating and balance. The understanding aspect is what will make you look better, once you completely understand how a feature feels, then you will approach the feature with a "no big deal" attitude and float across it without flailing your arms. The balance part will make you significantly more consistent.

With carving, take a couple runs squatting as far down as you can while trying to aggressively turn (not carve) then take a couple runs standing straight up as tall as you can while trying to aggressively turn...then try carving and keep your elbows slightly bent, you will be like "WOW". You will have beautiful carving form afterwards because your legs will understand how to properly distribute pressure without the use of your arms. Therefore, they can be peacefully kept to your side.



I understand jumps to the point where if I know that I'm overshooting, then I can tuck into a solid ball and extend my knees at the right time to schock the force. And to where if I know that I'm rotating when I should be straight airing, That I hold very still and loose, and make sure to track my board to point downhill even though I am looking to the side because my shoulders are rotated behind me. (if that makes any sense)

It takes a lot of practice. 2 years isnt the time to develop style, its to just have fun and watch awesome snowboard videos to get psyched to have more fun.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Duct Stance


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> *Ducked* Stance


Fixed it for ya.


----------

